# Considering purchasing this young Welsh A stallion



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay guys, so I'm open to any and all (curtious) critiques on this guy. I went out to look at a mare and a few foals and fell in love with this boy. He is the sire of a foal I was considering, so I asked the owner to take him out and move him out, as I wanted to see any traits he could have passed on to his baby (temperament, movement, head type, etc). Turns out, I like him so much more than the dam and any other mares, he's really the only one I am considering.

So this is The Promise Two Timer, a 3yo welsh A stallion. He is most probably homozygous for Dun (very rare in the Welsh breed), but has no show experience nor do any horses close in his pedigree. So I'm considering this boy on himself alone.


























He was just shy of 2 years at the time these pictures were taken and certainly not groomed, nor were his feet done, but they get the point across. 

As a stallion, he is well mannered, used this past year as a pasture breed stallion, I believe he spent most of the year out with "his" mares. He is easily fenced, doesn't try to jump, break, or in any other way escape to get to a mare, even in raging heat. He isn't nippy. The guy could use a lot of handling work and training, but his nature seems good. Not aggressive or a screamer. My main "flaws" with him are that while he has a nice head, it is not incredibly pony typed, his forehead isn't quite as broad and nose not quite as tiny as those ponies that make me go "oh what a lovely head". And his movement, although still reaching, is not the extreme up and out reach that I see as ideal in the Welsh breed.

I plan to use him primarily as a driving pony CDEs and the like, but would take him in to halter at Welsh shows to help really promote him.

So for your advise, is he worthy of his "jewels"?

Also, this would also be the first stallion I myself have owned (though far from the first I have worked with, handled, or trained), so let's hear the pros/cons to stallion owning (especially in a boarding situation, as I do not own land yet, but hope to soon).


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Personally I think that stallion ownership comes down to many different factors: your own experience in handling stallions, your confidence in your horsemanship skills, the stallion's own temperament / personality, your co-boarders (can a separate pasture be devoted to just your boy, stall arrangements, etc.), and if you can see any benefit in him remaining a stallion. He's a gorgeous boy, there's no doubt about it! And quite the mover too, by the looks of it! Ultimately, I think you're going to know best.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hate to say this SG, but he does nothing for me at all. He's just not typey, compared to the many good Welsh stallions out there. I really don't think he's breeding quality. Sorry.

I suspect you could geld him and put him to the cart, if that is what you wish. And that is only if the price is right.

Lizzie


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with Feathered Feet. He is cute, but not spectacular and IMO not stallion quality.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Strictly speaking on Conformation I see a steep shoulder although the point of shoulder is high enough to allow for some front leg range and reach that a lower point of shoulder would not. The root of his neck is adequate but I wish it tied in a little higher. He has good bone and a smooth topline but he is a bit long through the coupling. I would like to see more rear on him (naturally.. not more rear because he has been worked). 

If he were not stretched I suspect he would have over angulated hind legs.. maybe sickle hocked. Would love to see him set up square and not stretched. He has a high set to his hocks. He is built down hill. Hard to see because he is stretched but if set up square you would see it. At 3 years old he will likely always be down hill. 

He has very steeply angle hind feet. Look at the right hind in photo two.. that is nearly a club foot. 

I think this horse is very cute and has a nice expression. I think him being a stallion gives him a better neck and build than he actually has (hormones). 

All in all, I do not care if his color is great (and he is a pretty red dun). I see not enough horse behind the color to keep him a stallion. 

Get another photo with him squared up and present that (if you get him and b4 you geld him). Get his feet done first and groom him up. Lets see that. 

From these I would say geld. Of course I am not there and seeing him in person.. but that is my opinion (and advice and opinions are usually worth what you pay for them!).


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

His hooves look really funky to me in those pictures. Really long heels on the back, and maybe some ridges to them? That is not good to see. Could you get better pics of them? Definitely get a PPE, and if there really are tall heels+ridges to those hooves, consider getting radiographs to check for any rotation. You don't want to go down that road.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry...But he just doesn't do it for me. There is no wow factor. Most stallions used or breeding are a good deal better looking. 
He is over at the knee a tad, and hasn't the best of shoulders. 
I don't think that this fella would make a great stallion. 
If you look at some of the others out there...Like this one:....You'll see that they have so much more wow factor, and much more presence.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally, I would not consider a stallion if I had to board.
He's cute...but I think he would make a pleasant gelding. Sorry.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sorry but he wouldn't rate as a stallion in the UK or in the US as far as I can see from examples here - he wouldn't even rate as a welsh A ridden show pony
I'd actually be doubtful of his real parentage as he looks more like a cross of some sort - maybe explains the unusual colour
If you wanted a cute pony to geld for riding then OK but not to breed from
Link to some UK section A's at stud so you can see the difference in true type, the pony you posted just isn't stocky enough (they mature very quickly) and lacks the small arabian type dished face
CAEMOSS AUBREY - Stud Card. Stallions Online. Stallions at stud.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i agree with what everyone is saying. he is not at all stud worthy. 

his hindend is weak, high set hocks. his face, while its cute, it not what you want to see on a welsh. it is much to coarse. 

and those hind feet! they honestly are really horrid. i suspect he does have clubbed hind feet unfortunately. poor farrier work? genetic? hard to know, but regardless, he should not be bred anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

I'm agreeing. Cute, for sure. Make a wonderful riding and/or cart pony, but I wouldn't keep him for breeding. He definitely doesn't have the hind quarters I like to see in a horse, (but I raise quarter horses, not welsh, so that probably makes a difference) and I agree about him looking club footed. Probably due to a bad farrier, but I wouldn't chance it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

